# I thought this was rather cool~



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I'm certain others have seen this video, and maybe it's even been posted in the past; I wouldn't know.  I happen to love this girl, and how she portrays herself.  I was just posting this video, because I happen to love it.

Video Name: Testimony of 12-Year-Old with Two Moms Moves Some Vermont Legislators to Support Gay Marriage Bill

[yt]sxnjQdMpnCM[/yt]



Also, I'm straight BTW.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

Should this be in Lynx Plox? x:


----------



## Ratte (Aug 28, 2010)

Moved.

Also, it's things like this that give me higher hopes for the USA.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 28, 2010)

Gay marriage and gay adoption are two entirely different things. I support the former, I don't support the latter.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 28, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Gay marriage and gay adoption are two entirely different things. I support the former, I don't support the latter.


Might I ask why?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 28, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Might I ask why?


 
If I answered you, it would prolly spark a giant disagreement, not necessarily between you and I, but just lots of people in general...I'll let somebody else fall into that trap ><


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 28, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> If I answered you, it would prolly spark a giant disagreement, not necessarily between you and I, but just lots of people in general...I'll let somebody else fall into that trap ><


Oh, I'm just curious really. I don't take a stand on this issue. 

Truth is I've never really thought of gay couples adopting as being a problem but thinking about it, I could easily see it turning into a massive social clusterfuck if gay marriage was legalized (across the states).


----------



## Kayze (Aug 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Moved.
> 
> Also, it's things like this that give me higher hopes for the USA.


 If I'm taking that as you saying the USA is screwed up and this is hope for something better, I'd hope you're not saying that in the way of other countries being better :U In Australia, you have to be of a higher age before you can have gay sexual consent than heterosexuals, with or without rights. And other places are much different.

But aside from that, I have to see each generation is getting better and better at acceptance and tolerance. Depends where you live of course, but it is getting better. With how that California judge put prop 8 into question and this girl fought for her two mother's rights, I could see the future being brighter, especially with other movements lessening the power of religious influence. Here's a video to explore that:

[yt]n3kBvLAGpbU[/yt]


Citrakayah said:


> Might I ask why?


 Most likely cause of the vague support of a masculine and feminine role model in life for kids and support towards gender (a boy child can't get gender support from lesbians, right? :U) or something along the lines of influencing sexuality.


----------

